# Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren



## guru79 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Eisenkahn gegönnt. Da der Boden schon relativ viel Rost hatte habe ich ihn Sandgestrahlt. Jetzt blitzt mich also nur noch blankes Metall an. Mit welchen Farben habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Womit würdet ihr jetzt streichen? Es geht mir hier nur um den Teil des Bootes der permanent im Wasser(Süsswasser) ist!!!! 

Gruß Guru79


----------



## Don-Machmut (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren*

VC Tar 2

http://www.12seemeilen.de/international-vc-tar2-grundierung-schwarz-1000ml.html


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren*

Moin guru79

Das blanke Eisen nicht längere Zeit an der Luft lassen.
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva]Es muss bald einen Überzug mit Rostschutzfarbe erhalten oder mindestens leicht mit Vaselinöl eingeölt werden.#h[/FONT]


----------



## Esogs (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren*

Hallo,

Wichtig ist, dass Du nicht einfach mit einem Lack lakieren kannst.

Das oben genannte VC-Tar ist eine tolle Sache. Aber es gehört nicht direkt auf das Metall.

Als unterste Schicht benötigst Du einen Primer. Da gibt es verschiedene - von durchsichtig bis lösemittelfrei.  Im Wasser würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Zinkfarbe verwenden. Zum einen ist das der bestmögliche Korrosionsschutz, zum anderen bindet Zinkfarbe hervorragend mit Eise.  Du möchtest ja nicht, dass sich der Lack nacher wieder schält. Ein wenig Flugrost schadet gar nichts. Wenn schon zu viel Rost angesetz ist, dann zuerst mit einem Phosphorhaltigen Rostumwandler (auf keinen fall naber mit Ölhaltigen Rostumwandlern arbeiten) behandeln und dan nochmal kurz mit feinem Sandpapier drüber. Dann die Zinkfarbe. Die Zinkfarbe nicht anschleifen, sonst zerstörst Du den Korrosionsschutz.
Im nächsten Arbeitsschritt kommt ein Epoxy-Primer. Dieser wird dann leicht angeschliffen (180er Papier mit der Hand oder 240er Papier mit der Festool). Jetzt kannst Du grobe Dellen ausspachteln. Dazu verwedest Du am besten Epox-Feinspachtel. Wenn die Spachtelmasse trocken ist, verschleifen und gegebenenfalls nachbessern.

Die nächste Schicht besteht aus Epoxy-Filler. Der hat drei Funktionen. Erstens füllt er ganz kleine Kratzer, zweitens deckt er die Spachtelmasse ab, da diese eine andere Saugfähigkeit hat, als der Primer und daher rauhe Stellen im Lack entstehen würden und die dritte Funktion ist, dass der Filler elastisch bleibt und damit eine optimale Brücke zwischen hartem Metallrumpf und harter Lackoberfläche im Wasser herstellt. Den Filler gibt es meistens vom gleichen Anbieter wie den Primer. Jedenfalls solltest Du bei einem 2K-Produt auf Epoxydbasis bleiben. 

Der Filler sollte vollständig trocken sein, dann scheifst Du die gesamte Fläche mit 240er von Hand oder mit 400er mit der Maschine. Mit der Maschine geht es zwar schnell aber es ist auch sehr schwierig. Das braucht wirklich viel Übung - also in Deinem Fall mit Hand. 

Jetzt erst kommt das VCTar. Und zwar überall dort, wo das Boot ständig im Wasser ist, bzw. Nie richtig abtrocknet (also etwas über die Wasserlinie hinaus).  Epoxydharz ist nicht wirklich Wassedicht. Das VCTar verhindert, dass Wasser in die Lackschichten eindringt. Früher war da Teer drin. Wegen der Umweltgifte wurde das jetzt aber anders gelöst. Das VC-Tar schleifst Du jetzt ganz fein mit einem 240er oder noch besser mit einem 400er an. 

Jetzt kommt der Decklack. Alle Lacke bisher waren 2-Komponenten-Lacke. Es gibt auch für den Decklack 2K-Produkte, ich würde aber einfach einen guten Autolack auf 1K PU-Basis nehmen. Den Unerwasserbereich lackierst Du nicht mit. Einfach ein bisschen über das VCTar drüber, damit es einen schönen Verlauf gibt. Du kannst den PU-Lack entweder Nass in Nass spritzen. Das ist eine eigene Spritztechnik, die man beherrschen muss, sonst gibts Orangenhaut und Rotznasen. Oder Du läßt die erste Schicht trocknen und reibst dann alles mit einem Scotchflies ab um dann eine zweite Schicht aufzubringen. Wenn Dir das bisher noch nicht genug Arbeit war, kannst Du jetzt noch eine Schicht Klarlack drüberziehen und so genau festlegen, wie glänzend oder matt das Finisch sein soll. Das hat aber nur eine ästhetische Funktion. 

Was jetzt noch kommt ist aber für die Haltbarkeit wichtig. Im Unterwasserbereich haben wir noch keine Decklackierung. Hier kommt als letzte Schicht das Anti-Fouling. Bei GFK-Booten würde ich ein abresives Produkt (also einen Lack, def mit der Zeit wieder zu Pulver wird und daher mit dem Hochdruckreiniger für die jährliche Überarbeitung vorbereitet werden kann) verwenden. Bei einem Metallboot ist aber Osmose keine Gefahr und daher würde ich einen Anti-Fouling-Lack auf Kupferbasis nehmen. Der hält Dir zuverlässig die Algen vom Hals.

So wäre der korrekte Aufbau.

Wenns einfach schnell und billig gehen soll und Dir egal ist, wenn der Lack in ein paar Jahren ab ist, dann nimmst Du einen Allgrund auf Lösungsmittelbasis und überdeckst das Ganze mit einem Alkydharzlack auf Wasserbasis. Dann hättest Du Dir aber das teure Sandstrahlen schenken können...


Wenns noch Fragen gibt, einfach melden. 

Petri
Esogs


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren*

VC Tar IST ein Primer. und es ist einer, der speziell für UW-Bereich der Boote entwickelt wurde.
Insofern ist es schon eine gute Wahl.
Man kann es NOCH besser machen, wenn man einen zink-Epoxy-Primer verwendet. Was ich auch tun würde, wenn ich das UW-Schiff meines Stahlboote nackig gemacht hätte.
Zink-Epoxy-Primer sind aber recht teuer, wie alles, wo "Boot" oder "Yacht" draufsteht.
Stahlbauer brauchen auch Korrosionsschutzfarben,für Dich interessant sind Schutzanstriche für Bauteile, die ständig unter Wasser sind. Brücken, Stege, etc. Beim Stahlbauer Deines Vertrauens kannst Du Dir sicher ein Döschen preiswertere Industriefarbe holen. 
Ansonsten: Geld abdrücken und beim Yacht-Zubehör kaufen:
http://www.epiform.de/shop/show_product.php?cPath=64&products_id=94.

Ach so: keinesfalls ein Kupfer-AF bei Stahlbooten. Das führt zu elektrochemischer Korrosion. 
Ein geringer kupferanteil ist bei vielen Antifoulings drin, aber je mehr Kupfer, desto höher die Gefahr der glvanischen Korrosion....


----------



## GeorgeB (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren*

@ Esogs:

DAS war mal ne Anwort! Daumen hoch!


----------



## guru79 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich habe mich inzwischen aber für einen anderen Aufbau entschieden:
1. Sandstrahlen (kostet mich zum glück nix da ich ein eigenes Strahlgerät besitze)
2. mehrere Schichten(bis die 2,5Liter Dose leer ist) International Interprotect Grundierung
3. International Cruiser Uno EU Antifouling

Warte mit dem lackieren bis die Temperaturen 15 Grad Celsius erreicht haben. 
Werde mal berichten wenn alles fertig ist und ab dann ein mal im Jahr einen Bericht abliefern wie sich das Boot im Wasser verhält

Gruß Guru79


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren*

@Esogs, dass nenn ich mal ne gelungene Vorstellung, ein Fachreferat!
Es scheint, als ob du weißt, wovon du sprichst!
Herzlich willkommen im AB.

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eisenkahn Stahlboot neu lakieren*

#d :r 
 nimm gegen Algenbewuchs um Himmelswillen
 kein Kupfer ,hat mein Nachbar gegen meinen Rat gemacht,
 dafür hat er nach zwei Jahren einen neuen Blechkahn bekommen  war ja auch positiv |supergri


----------

